# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  كريم لمنع التسلخات للرجال

## omessa

ننوي الحج بأذن الله و معنا محارمنا من الرجال 
و أود السؤال عن تجارب الأخوات 
مع التسلخات الجلدية التي تحدث للبعض في الفخذين
نتيجة الأحتكاكات و ذلك بعد الطواف و السعي.
ما هو الكريم الذي تقترحونه لمنع حدوث التسلخات ؟
أرجو من الجميع المشاركة و الأفادة بتجاربهم حول الموضوع .
و للجميع الشكر مقدما.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## $ عفاري $

بودرة اطفال ممكن تنفع او سودو كريم

----------


## thariya

جل الأطفال من جونسون,,,,,وااااااااااااااااايد زين
ريلي العام سار واستفاد منه...حتى الشباب اللي كانوا معاه,,,,

----------


## شموخ الأحلام

انا عندي نوع اسم الكريم سيبا ميل مره ماجراب ‏

----------


## hessa2006

سودو كريم للأطفال وايد زين حتى عقب التسلخ

----------


## salha.a

سودو كريم وايد زين

----------


## باقة أشواق

انا خذت لي سودو كريم  :Smile:

----------


## أم علي$العين$

ما عندي فكرة

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## غلا خلادي

انا ريلي خذ من الصيدليه كريم بس ما اعرف اسمه من اررد البيت ان شاء الله بحط صوررته لاني فالكليه الحين ^^

----------


## أم مجاهدuae

كريم ممتاز بس من السعودية اسمه hexamide

----------


## ام ماسه

حبيبتي في الصيدليه روحي واسالي
ترى مو كل الناس تجيهم تسلخات جلديه 
انا خذيته وياي يوم بسير الحج و ما استخدمته
والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## HaTTan

أنا بعد اريد أعرف كريم يكون أوكي لهلأشيااااااء ...

----------


## خلود 2

في الصيدلية وصفوا لواحد من محارمي .. بودرة داكاترين .. يقولون انه زين والله اعلم .. 

بس لازم استشارة الصيدلاني . اذا قبل التسلخات يستخدم والا بعدما يصيب الانسان التسلخات .. 

وكم عدد الاستخدام ..

----------


## *أم خليفه*

انا خذت سودوكريم,, بس وحده قالت لي خل يلفون شاش على الوروج عشان ما يصير الاحتكاك..

----------


## لمسات بوظبي

كريم سودو وايد زين

----------


## omessa

عزيزتي
بالنسبة لاستخدام الشاش يجب أن نسال المشليخ لاني بالامس سمعت الشيخ في برنامج على قناة الشارقة قال ان المقصود بلبس المخيط للرجال ان يكون الملبوس مفصلا على الجسم و ليس القصود الخياطة 
و في هذه الحالة بيكون الشاش الملفوف على الجسم مفصلا على الرجل 
هذا اعتقادي و لازم نسأل !

----------


## omessa

عزيزتي 
بالنسبة لاستخدام الشاش 
لابد من سؤال أحد المشايخ لاني بالامس سمعت الشيخ في قناة الشارقة يقول أن لبس المخيط بالنسبة للرجال يعني اللبس الذي يكون مفصلا تماما على الجسم و ليس المخيوط
و عليه أخاف ان يعتبر الشاش بهذه الصورة مفصل عالجسم كالشورت مثلا
هذا تخوفي و لابد من السؤال

----------


## fofo_00

كريم سودو

----------


## omessa

يا ريت تتكرمين باعطائي اسم الكريم

----------


## ميمي الشقية

انا ريلي يستخدم فازلين في العمرة ، ما شاء الله ممتااااااااااز

----------


## هند0

كينكوم

----------


## omessa

> كينكوم


عزيزتي
اذا ممكن تكتبين اسم الدواء بالانجليزي
مع الشكر لاهتمامك

----------


## ميسوونة

السلام عليكم
كيفكم خواتي
الله يرزقني واياكم حج بيته

بالنسبة لموضوع التسلخات 
ما في احسن من زيت الزيتون وعن تجربة
راااااااااااااائع بدون كلام
اذا ما تبي يحدث ليكي تسلخات بتضعين منه علي اماكن الاحتكاك
ولو حتي بعد حدوثها بفضل الله يعالجها فورا وما تشعرين ابدا بالالم
لانه صحي وامن ومبارك ولا يوجد به كيماويات ضارة بالجسم
وسريع المفعول او فوري المفعول بخلاف الكريمات اللي بتاخد وقت علي ما تشتغل وتاثر
وانصح كل واحدة بتروح الحج او العمرة او اي مكان حر ويحتاج مشي تاخد وياها زيت الزيتون وتضع منه قبل ان تحدث التسلخات للاحتياط وما بيضرها شي
وبالتوفيق يارب

----------


## غلا خلادي

الغلا سالت ريلي وقال عندي كريمين باخذهن ويايه
وهذيلا اساميهن وسمحلي فديتج عالقصور

cutivate
panderm

و سوي سيرررج لو تبين تشوفين صوررهن ^^ واي سوال انا حاضرره عالخاص لاني يمكن ما ادش هالموضوع ^^

----------

